# solarmax 600 HPS blew up - started fire



## peacock (Sep 24, 2009)

I have a lumatek electronic Ballast 600 watt running a Solarmax HPST 600 Watt/Super.  The room is  in the basement and is 7'wide by 8'long by 6' high.  The walls were covered with mylar.  The plants rested on a sheet of syrofoam that was also covered with mylar.  Room temperature was normally 26Celuis  degrees.  There was a fan on a timer that came on when the lights did.

I came home to the sound of the alarm ringing and smoke bellowing in the basement.  The mylar walls melted and the floor where the plants rested was totally melted.  There are 3 different areas on 3 of the walls that are scorched as if a torch flame was applied to the areas.

Lights and fan were on a 12/12 timer.  Bulb is 2 months old.  The bulb had flickered in the morning.  I was gone about 6 hours.  What happened?


----------



## Budders Keeper (Sep 24, 2009)

Holy cow peacock, that's some scary stuff. The only thing I've heard is if you touch the bulb the oil from your skin may remain on the bulb. This could possibly cause a hot spot resulting in glass failure. I haven't actually heard of this happening...just the theory. wow, this is the thing I think about everytime I leave the house...scaarrrrrryy!


----------



## Smot_poker (Sep 24, 2009)

sounds like grounds for a lawsuit. find some tomato plants, burn them, and put them in the basement and sue the hell out of solarmax.


----------



## Droopy Dog (Sep 25, 2009)

Smot_poker said:
			
		

> sounds like grounds for a lawsuit. find some tomato plants, burn them, and put them in the basement and sue the hell out of solarmax.



Somehow, that sounds like it might belong in the 'bad idea' category. :holysheep: 

Peacock

What burned, the bulb or the ballast?  Or is it one of those combo deals?

Yes, oil from a fingerprint can cause a hot spot and cause the glass to fail, but usually the inner envelope would stay intact.  We had all HID lighting at work and used gloves to change bulbs after cleaning with alcohol.

Sounds more like the ballast failed and lit up.

Scary, no matter what.

DD


----------



## Budders Keeper (Sep 25, 2009)

I was just told by hydro-store-guy that certain high end bulbs are better used in magnetic ballasts because they were not designed for the extra output of electronic ballasts and they could blow. Just let me say that's the first time I saw this guy there, and the first time I have ever heard this. Don't know if I believe it or not yet, but the best MJ minds in the world are right here so someone should know.


----------



## peacock (Sep 25, 2009)

I install the bulbs with latex gloves and wipe them with latex gloves on also.
The bulb burst, split in have.  I have reflexive plastic on the floor and since there is gasses in the bulb, a spark caught the plastic.
So, take note, not to have anything flammable underneath your plants.
The room has been repainted and I will be added more air movement.  The fan probably saved a fire, although the cord on the socket melted, it is repairable.
But the cost is so little I will probably just buy another.
I have been in the aquarium hobby for over 30 years, I have been waiting for something like this to happen.  This now adds to my OCD.  I will still leave the house and continue with my everyday activities.  I may add metal to the walls and paint the metal with reflective material.  I need to hear from the distributor and get there take on this situation.
Learning experience I never want to go through again.
You can never be too careful.  Electrical fires happen.
Interesting though, the timer was plugged into a ground fault plug, did not trip,  the breaker did not trip and the ballast did not trip.  The ballast did shut down due to the lack of electrical draw.

Grow and help the world grow


----------



## Droopy Dog (Sep 25, 2009)

Wow, just WOW.:holysheep: 

I was thinking of using Bat Wing reflectors this winter to add heat to my room, but I may have another think. 

Aside from the flammable stuff on the floor, do you think a enclosed reflector with a glass lens would have prevented this?  Contained the bursting bulb and the super hot pieces?

I guess the bulb was exposed, yes?

DD


----------



## the chef (Sep 25, 2009)

Maybe possibly either the casing or the entire unit got loose somehow. Most gas induced lighting flickers when it comes on but does't keep doing it. It could have been nocked loose during transport, storage, maikling, cleaning, might explain the split and spark.


----------



## Growdude (Sep 26, 2009)

the chef said:
			
		

> Maybe possibly either the casing or the entire unit got loose somehow. Most gas induced lighting flickers when it comes on but does't keep doing it. It could have been nocked loose during transport, storage, maikling, cleaning, might explain the split and spark.



A hps light that flickers is a sign the bulb is going bad. Not that that has ever caused one to explode for me.


----------



## Mutt (Sep 26, 2009)

> The fan probably saved a fire, although the cord on the socket melted, it is repairable.



Scrap the fan and everything in it. you don't know what damage the heat has caused. Why take another chance...you got lucky all that burned up was the grow.
I've seen a bulb blow up Gasses inside let lose flash burn for a sec. (not the same as when it "blows" and the glass stays in tact. Mylar is reflective and all, but sheetrock has a fire rating and flat white paint reflects almost as good. Sounds to me like sparks hit the mylar and it just started going.

I don't think the fan saved ya. fire does feed off oxygen and a fan would just make it hotter.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Sep 26, 2009)

Smot_poker said:
			
		

> sounds like grounds for a lawsuit. find some tomato plants, burn them, and put them in the basement and sue the hell out of solarmax.


 
*i have a feeling thins may start a fight but... smot, u must be americana...  sue for everything... just like spilling "hot" coffee on "yourself" oh mc dicks made the coffeee hot enough to burn me... lets sue them.. *

*come on dude bad idea... *
*im not saying all americanas are like this but its coments like that that give yas the "bad name" of meh teh we will just sue for that..*
*  this is ALL IMO sorry to start a fight if i may have but i speak the truth..*
*LH*


----------



## Disco94 (Sep 26, 2009)

I am just glad you are alright


----------



## LEFTHAND (Sep 26, 2009)

you gots me scared now.... lol im to leave for a week.. and i was to turn on the old hps i think i will wait till i get back.... 

that sucks dude... good luck and stay safe...
LH


----------



## peacock (Sep 26, 2009)

Mylar smokes more than anything.  the fan may have added to the fire, but may have  but it out also, since it is a small room with a large fan.   I am thinking of a portable air conditioner for the area.  Maybe thin metal on the walls with reflective paint.  No more material on the floor.  There is a company that makes high end bulbs for electronic ballasts.  The surge on start up causes the bulb to weaken.  I will e-mail solarmax and relate my story to them.
If I were leaving for a week with no one looking after the grow, I would shut things down, you will end up with a poor crop.  Safety first.


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 26, 2009)

well thank god you are ok and it didnt blow in your face or hurt you..everything else is easily replaceable...good luck and be safe my friend.


----------

